# What to put on resume??



## sherryk1968 (Jul 31, 2015)

I am updating my resume now that I've been a coder, drawing a complete blank as to what to put, other than apply codes to charts! Help!!


----------



## antigeekess (Jul 31, 2015)

*Same boat, different wave.*

I'm wondering the same thing this morning.  I have NOT worked as a coder yet, but just got my CPC-A and am wondering what I can put on a resume/cover letter to convince someone to hire me!  I have to say, so far this whole thing has been a big, expensive money pit with only offers for more and more and more classes, certifications, etc.  Books, annual membership fee, fees for CEUS and on and on.  I'm wondering if my CPC is going to be useless without experience, and also if by the time I would 'maybe' be getting to the high-paying positions everything gets outsourced to India anyway.


----------



## mray85 (Jul 31, 2015)

antigeekess said:


> I'm wondering the same thing this morning.  I have NOT worked as a coder yet, but just got my CPC-A and am wondering what I can put on a resume/cover letter to convince someone to hire me!  I have to say, so far this whole thing has been a big, expensive money pit with only offers for more and more and more classes, certifications, etc.  Books, annual membership fee, fees for CEUS and on and on.  I'm wondering if my CPC is going to be useless without experience, and also if by the time I would 'maybe' be getting to the high-paying positions everything gets outsourced to India anyway.



I find your post to be very offensive. Just FYI.
Are there resources to find a job without experience? Yes. But your attitude seems to be of somewhat toxic which may be an indicator as to why you cannot find a job. With that said, try the online board "JOBS for American Medical Coders". You might not find something immediately, but it surely is a place to look. Keep a positive attitude - that is the one thing that sticks out the most.


----------



## dkaz1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi there:

Consider summarizing what you do on a daily basis when coding for your employer or past employers to list as experience on your resume.  Do you only assign diagnosis codes or do you assign, verify, confirm diagnosis codes, procedure codes, HCPCs codes, add modifiers?  List the chart types you have worked on--for instance, physician charts (list the specialty of the physician or practice) facility coding--again list chart type mix by specialty.  List any other task you may have undertaken---working with billing denials and preparing redetermination appeals, for instance.  

To us coders, we code and we know what we are referring to, but to a non coder, we really do need to spell it out as our tasks are not completely understood by a non coder.

Best of Luck--

Deb K.


----------

